# What's this I hear about Ovaltine helping supply?



## rocketgirl96 (Jan 30, 2008)

Is it true?

Thanks,
Christine


----------



## PinkinPA (Feb 26, 2007)

where did you hear about this?


----------



## rocketgirl96 (Jan 30, 2008)

It was mentioned quickly in the low supply thread under the "breastfeeding issues" area. Don't know for sure if it's true or not - that's what I'm trying to find out. I also did a google search and I found several places that said it might help - something to do with the malt.

Christine


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Ovaltine is "malted" which means it has barley. Barley and other grains, like oatmeal, help to boost some women's supply.

If you need help try that, or check out the "low milk supply" stickie in the BF challenges forum.


----------

